# Minerals Health & Fitness Store



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok Guys ive probably left this thread a little late, but better late than never.

As most of you know im starting a new business, a sports supplements store in liverpool, the store has taken ages to get going but its finally taking shape, for anyone that is in Liverpool call in to the store and say hi, i will eventually have a working website for web orders but for the next few months it will be all about getting an established local customer base, the store was a sunbed shop when i took it over for some reason i havent got a pic of how it was originally but ive took some of work in progress :happy:

Partition wall coming down



















Wall down, might have a quick tan on my sunbeds before they go!



















Wall boards going up










Shelves going up










Floor going down










Still a work in progress, counter is getting delivered tommorow, and all stock will start filtering through this week, so i need to get off the forum and start getting some orders together!

I'll get some more (bigger) progress pics up through the week, the shop will be opening in 7 days Monday 21st of July, still loads to do!!!


----------



## unholy_hero (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome mate.

Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

looking really good mate, if your gonna open up a norfolk branch give me a shout!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Sweet looking good. Any room for a half cage and matted floor in the back room for the UK MMA patrons to use?lol


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

Cha$e said:


> Sweet looking good. Any room for a half cage and matted floor in the back room for the UK MMA patrons to use?lol


LOL im well up for that. I would laugh my ass off if marc posted some pics of crazy folding walls with punch bags on the other side and an mma cage coming up from the floor. go on marc you know u want to!


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

Good luck with the new venture. Where in Liverpool are you?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Old Swan


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice one Marc, i hope it'll all go up fairly painlessly.

Need to get my vitamins on order soon, so chop chop! haha


----------



## Sports-Select.co.uk (Feb 12, 2008)

Good luck mate, we all need it!! Don't run out of money, don't pay someone for something you can do yourself and last but not least enjoy what you do


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Cheers guys opening up tommorow, if anyone is on the area call in and say hi, a few more pics from today;


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Very nice mate. You will be getting plenty of orders im sure.


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

i soon as you tell me what i need marc, i can damn well order it from you ffs!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

elliot said:


> i soon as you tell me what i need marc, i can damn well order it from you ffs!


LOL! Best Comment Evar!!!! :laugh:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

elliot said:


> i soon as you tell me what i need marc, i can damn well order it from you ffs!


Lol, sorry i havent replied to your last pm elliot, ive got a few to get through, i'll send that ebook to your email address now though


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

lol cheers mate, gives me something to read while you reply to my ****in 400 page novel haha


----------

